# SGTP next sat



## dpoole (Jul 4, 2015)

Only 2 left for the year


----------



## boissage (Jul 7, 2015)

Time does fly as you get older, speaking' for myself.


----------



## Clipper (Jul 7, 2015)

I had to miss the last shoot ( and every other one so far this year) due to unexpected family needs so I am planning to come down this Saturday and hopefully fling some arrows with you guys.  Looking forward to it


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 7, 2015)

Clipper said:


> I had to miss the last shoot ( and every other one so far this year) due to unexpected family needs so I am planning to come down this Saturday and hopefully fling some arrows with you guys.  Looking forward to it



Good deal, please bring some of that cool North Georgia air with you.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 8, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Good deal, please bring some of that cool North Georgia air with you.



I'm sure it's not as bad as y'all but we ain't had no cool air either ...


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 9, 2015)

They figured out a way to make seedless watermelons-- I wish they would start developing wingless gnats.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 9, 2015)

sawtooth said:


> They figured out a way to make seedless watermelons-- I wish they would start developing wingless gnats.



Chiggers are kind of like that.......


----------



## pine nut (Jul 9, 2015)

Shiver!


----------



## Clipper (Jul 9, 2015)

sawtooth said:


> They figured out a way to make seedless watermelons-- I wish they would start developing wingless gnats.



Does this mean I need to bring Skin-so-soft in addition to deet on Saturday.  I figured Ellaville was north of the gnat belt.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 10, 2015)

gnats just add protein to a matter sandwich


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 10, 2015)

dpoole said:


> gnats just add protein to a matter sandwich



...and they look a lot like pepper, which no mater samich is complete without...


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 10, 2015)

Anybody gonna be there tonight?


----------



## JBranch (Jul 10, 2015)

I was planning to, but unfortunately I am not going to be able to make it at all.


----------

